# Hello! New Member Introduction...



## paul378 (Aug 31, 2015)

I've been running my mobile coffee business for 18 months now. Lovely customers, great reviews, but cannot earn a living. I have a pitch with 2,500 potential customers, but only 35-60 stop each day. I have an active social media presence and am getting a good reputation for the area. Have done a few weddings, small events and a regular market day. I do all of this on my own. Any advice will be greatly appreciated. Thank you,


----------



## Glenn (Jun 14, 2008)

Hi Paul and welcome to Coffee Forums UK

Do you have a visible pricing structure (eg a sign board)

You look to be tucked away

What hours are you open?

What coffee do you use and how does it compare to others in the area?

Plenty of questions but without seeing your operation it is hard to advise


----------



## Jumbo Ratty (Jan 12, 2015)

Is the customer base still increasing or has it peaked and is now lower than at any point in the past 18 months?

Are you renting the equipment, are the overheads crippling you?


----------



## paul378 (Aug 31, 2015)

Hey Jumbo, thanks for replying. I would say customer base has steadied. If my overheads weren't so high (loans till end 2018) I would get by. Equip bought with loans...


----------



## paul378 (Aug 31, 2015)

Hi Glen,

That pic was just for display.

I'm behind a main high St, but like I said, good foot fall.

I offer any coffee £2 any time on a board.

The coffee is one of the best, if not the best - see reviews.

I open 7am-2pm as business dies a death...


----------



## Fevmeister (Oct 21, 2013)

What beans do you use? What machines? Doesn't make sense to me to offer a flat white at the same price as a double espresso, you're losing on the milk then. What city are you in?


----------



## Fevmeister (Oct 21, 2013)

Do you put out a few tables and chairs in front of your van (which I love by the way) or are you takeaway only? Do you offer any food?


----------



## Glenn (Jun 14, 2008)

http://cafecontinentalbelfast.co.uk/


----------



## paul378 (Aug 31, 2015)

https://m.facebook.com/CafeContinentalBelfast?refsrc=https%3A%2F%2Fwww.facebook.com%2FCafeContinentalBelfast


----------



## paul378 (Aug 31, 2015)

https://mobile.twitter.com/phvickery


----------



## paul378 (Aug 31, 2015)

Thanks Glen. Here are some other links, Fevmeister. Yes, I have a table and chairs. The £2 offer is to entice and keep loyalty...


----------



## Fevmeister (Oct 21, 2013)

paul378 said:


> Thanks Glen. Here are some other links, Fevmeister. Yes, I have a table and chairs. The £2 offer is to entice and keep loyalty...


Only answered two of about 10 questions I went out of my way to ask so unfortunately I wont be giving any advice/opinion


----------



## paul378 (Aug 31, 2015)

Dear Fevmeister, sorry for missing two of your other questions. Is that how you normally respond to someone's error? I use Bailies Coffee roasted in Belfast, which is amazing. The Francino machine I use has been absolutely fine....


----------



## Jumbo Ratty (Jan 12, 2015)

Jumbo Ratty said:


> Is the customer base still increasing or has it peaked and is now lower than at any point in the past 18 months?
> 
> Are you renting the equipment, are the overheads crippling you?





paul378 said:


> Hey Jumbo, thanks for replying. I would say customer base has steadied. If my overheads weren't so high (loans till end 2018) I would get by. Equip bought with loans...


I guess you'll just have to stick with it and keep your nose to the grindstone as there is light at the end of the tunnel and it would be a shame to throw away the last 18 months and you would still have the loan to pay.

Once you get past 2018 you will be much more profitable for a few reasons, No loan crippling and surely customer base will increase over the next few years.

Personally I would consider making a few rolls each morning and selling those to some of your costumers, but I wouldnt go over board with it. keep the amount sensible and if you do see more of an opportunity from the food then up the amount. I wouldnt want to be throwing away un sold food.

Is there any way you could up your monthly payments for the loans and get it off your back sooner?

In my experience nothing worth having comes easy


----------



## Kyle Rostman (Aug 31, 2015)

paul378 said:


> I have an active social media presence and am getting a good reputation for the area.


How active is active? Unfortunately just being on facebook and twitter isn't enough. Not to mention that I just tried googling you and there are other cafes and bars with the same name that pop up before you. I scrolled through the entire first page and you aren't on it. So this could be a big reason why. Unfortunately people do not have the patience to look very long or to look past the first page of google results that they get.

Once I finally did find your site, it took a while to load. Ideally, your website shouldn't take more than 3 seconds to load (sad but true) because at that point you lose half of your browsing patrons. At least it looks like your site is optimized for mobile, so that's good. You are ahead on that end.

I would suggest maybe register a more personalized domain, like one of the new top level domains on the market. Since something unique like cafecontinental.coffee might ensure that people actually land on your page. Unfortunatley, most people are going to just put in cafe continental into the search engine, not the entire website name. Which is what makes it difficult to find your page. You can then link the domains to go to the same landing page. It's worth looking into.

You can also offer your loyal fan base some perks for spreading the news. Aks them to like you on facebook, share your posts, or 'Tweet for Treats.' If they tweet that they just got a cup of fantastic coffee from Cafe Continental, they get a cookie or muffin with their coffee. Something. Obviously though this type of reaching out can make finances tighter than they already are, so you have to be careful on this end with freebies.

But make sure to maintain a great personal relationship with your regulars. Ask them to take time to write a review for your website or social media accounts. Maybe offer them a dollar off their coffee when they bring someone new to your establishment. Or loyalty cards like buy five coffees get one free.

I really don't have any good quick fix ideas here. Brand development is just one of those painfully slow processes. The only way to do it though is to use what you already have to its highest potential. Including getting friends and family invovled. If you have a friend who is willing to help you out by posting more frequently on your social media and website, that can be useful too.

Also, don't give up and don't lose heart. It looks like you've got a good thing going so far. Keep at it. And keep us updated.


----------



## Drewster (Dec 1, 2013)

Sorry to be blunt but..... Your website is 'horrible!

I absolutely loath websites that have "Enter Site" buttons!

WTF would I NOT enter the site having found it?

....and then to have to wait a further period watching a swirling "wait a bit longer....."

Then when I finally get to the site..... Dark and dingy...

The menu is almost invisible ...... because of the colour of the font.

and most of the real estate taken up with 2/3 of a picture.. cos it doesn't fit the screen because of the massive header...

Is the webpage formatted as portrait?

The font is awful... seriously punch whoever chose that!!!!

and whatever I select I have to wait an age watching a swirling "wait for it..... again...".....

Shop...... Coming soon!!!! in an invisible font colour... NO NO NO!

Just turn off the page until you have something to sell...

Sorry to be negative but it is a real turn off!!


----------



## buzz (Jun 1, 2017)

Raising this from the dead.. do we know if he survived?

Beautiful van, must have cost a small fortune.


----------



## Jumbo Ratty (Jan 12, 2015)

buzz said:


> Raising this from the dead.. do we know if he survived?
> 
> Beautiful van, must have cost a small fortune.


 @paul378

Any chance of an update?


----------



## 4515 (Jan 30, 2013)

twitter and website links are dead so unless the business was renamed, it looks like it is no more


----------



## 4515 (Jan 30, 2013)

Jumbo Ratty said:


> @paul378
> 
> Any chance of an update?


Last activity was September 2015 - I doubt he's still around


----------



## Jumbo Ratty (Jan 12, 2015)

working dog said:


> Last activity was September 2015 - I doubt he's still around


The member would still get an email because I @ed them.


----------



## IggyK (May 13, 2017)

The van looks sic.


----------



## Flying_Vee (May 10, 2016)

I bloody love an H-van me.


----------

